# Sharping Jig my simple version



## pete00 (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy

I was building some shelves for a bedroom closet over the weekend and had a few pieces left over, just as I was about to throw them into the pile, I put them down in front of the grinder, and poof, brilliant idea number #345. I could use them for a sharpening jig.

I used a couple of  1x 12 and a few 1x3 boards, a bunch of exterior drywall screws and a couple of bolts to secure the grinder to the wood.

All I did was make a sandwich with the 1x12 putting the 1x3 in between. Then screwed it all together, done. The only thing I made sure of was that the sliding 1x3 were centered under the grinding wheel, all the rest just fell into place.

Because the sliding boards stick out the back I put a clamp there to keep it from sliding while sharpening. As the tool becomes shorter Iâ€™ll just adjust the clamp to give me the same angle.

I have been sharpening free hand. When I got my tools I marked the length and angle degree of each tool on handle. Figuring if I really messed up I got get it back to the original measurements.

To set the initial marks on the slider, I just put the angle flat on the stone and made a reference mark to go back to.

This worked like a champ. In fact I sharpened everything twice just because it was so easy and fast. I know â€¦I knowâ€¦â€¦..



a block to rest the handle on, and a mark for each tool


----------



## JimGo (Jan 23, 2006)

Nifty idea!  A little notch in the sliding piece will help keep the tools from rocking too.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks jim forgot about that.....one notch comming up...... pete


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 23, 2006)

great idea!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 23, 2006)

Another nice addition is to put in a t nut on the under side of your top board. This will allow you to lock the slider down with a bolt. you do not want it sliding around while you are using it.

Ryan


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 24, 2006)

Simple is ALWAYS good!  Like your approach and ability to incorporate the above suggestions!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 24, 2006)

I like simple and functional. Very excellent idea. Too many do that though and Wolverine might go bankrupt. []


----------



## pete00 (Jan 24, 2006)

ryan

"t nut ?".. is the idea to push down on the board from the top to lock in place....


----------



## fuzzydog (Jan 24, 2006)

Pete

You might want to look at this site, http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00115.asp

King Heiple published the plans for the same jig only a beefed up model. 
Great minds think alike
David


----------



## pete00 (Jan 24, 2006)

ahhh.....one of those..thanks fuzzy.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />"t nut ?".. is the idea to push down on the board from the top to lock in place....


Precisely!!


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, this thread and my recent purchase of a new grinder inspired me to put together my own version.  I've got a pretty small shop, and my rule is that pretty much everything in it needs to be on wheels, and should ideally do double duty.

I was using an old metal file cabinet to store drill press items, and would use the top of it to put either my belt sander on it, or the grinder.  I decided to kill two birds with one stone and put a lazy suzy bearing on top of the cabinet, and made my own version of this jig, with a little drawer in the middle to store accessories, like wheel dressers, etc...

I used a 1 inch steel tube I had around for the arm and created a weird wing thing for grinding skews.  I used a little short section to mount my veritas tool rest.  

Now if I can just keep myself from making jigs for a few days, maybe I can actually turn some pens!


----------

